# Anubias getting dark green spots on its leaves?



## Piloswine (Dec 16, 2010)

My two anubias are getting very dark green spots on their largest leaves (they almost look like algae), but no holes. Is this a deficiency?


----------



## PUMPKINHEAD (Nov 5, 2010)

No,sounds like green spot algae. If the leaves are in direct "bright" light they'll grow algae due to there slow growth. Try to put the anubias in a shadded area.


----------



## jhunt (May 7, 2010)

Green spot algae usually shows up when there is a phosphate deficiency.


----------



## Blax (Feb 8, 2011)

i had the same problem for awhile also but it was only on one of the anubias plants. ALso in my hight tech, i have a red ludwigia that also suffers from green spots yet all the other plants dont have any.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

IME, there is two types of gsa. theres one with tiny little green spots which is from too much light. then there are the large spots which are about the size of pencil erasers that are from low P.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

oh yeah. you can pull the anubias out and spray it with h2o2 and it will kill the gsa. it wont solve the cause though so it will grow back if you dont fix it. lower light, shaded areas, will help with the little dots. higher P will stop the large spots


----------



## Piloswine (Dec 16, 2010)

Of all the types of algae I've had, I've never had gsa. The spots are about pencil eraser diameter and are on both anubias but only on their largest leaf. (it started out on just one) Does a P deficiency seem likely?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i wouldnt say def. just that dosing more P seems to help.

do you have a pic. that would help


----------



## Piloswine (Dec 16, 2010)

This spot turned into a hole with only the veins left








The one back there is still covered in the spots


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

your pics arent coming up for me


----------



## Piloswine (Dec 16, 2010)

Stupid imageshack
http://img12.imageshack.us/g/photo1sa.jpg/ can you see these


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

what type of ferts are you dosing and how much? looks like a def


----------



## Piloswine (Dec 16, 2010)

Flourish, excel, .5ml NO3 every other day, .3ml kh2po4 every other day. Stopped dosing k2so4 for awhile

The one with th on hole is also yellowing slightly ( but its newest leaf is very yellow) and the spots are very small and brown pinholes. The one with more spots has no holes or browning


----------

